# Berechnung Klöpperboden



## Fabix (13 Januar 2011)

Hallo Ihr alle, 

hat zufällig jemand schon eine Berechnung für einen stehenden Tank mit Klöpperboden erstellt? 

Wie berechnet man den Klöpperboden am sinnvollsten in der S7? 

Viele Grüße Fabix


----------



## The Big B. (13 Januar 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=30605&highlight=kl%F6pperboden

oder einfach mal klöpperboden in der suche eingeben


----------



## Jan (13 Januar 2011)

The Big B. schrieb:


> http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=30605&highlight=kl%F6pperboden
> 
> oder einfach mal klöpperboden in der suche eingeben


 
Dagegen war mein Zylinder-Kegelstumpf-Zylinder-Behälter ja Pipifax.

Macht aber Spaß soetwas zu programmieren.

Ich habe mir einen FC geschrieben, an den ich alle erforderlichen Maße ranschreiben kann, so kann ich diesen Baustein für alle Behälter mit dieser Form verwenden.
So habe ich das auch mit anderen Berechnungen gemacht (z.B. Berechnung nach Manning-Strickler).

Aber zum Thema Klöpperboden kann ich leider nichts hilfreiches beitragen.


----------



## winnman (13 Januar 2011)

Wenn der Behälter zb 4m Hoch ist und der Klöppelboden ca. 30cm Ausweicht, würde ich einfach auf die genaue Berechnung verzichten, glaube nicht dass das im Betrie zu Problemen führt.


----------



## Jan (13 Januar 2011)

winnman schrieb:


> Wenn der Behälter zb 4m Hoch ist und der Klöppelboden ca. 30cm Ausweicht, würde ich einfach auf die genaue Berechnung verzichten, glaube nicht dass das im Betrie zu Problemen führt.


 
Damit wäre ich vorsichtig. 

Habe mal gemeint, dass 10 Liter Abweichung auf 600 Liter nicht so wild ist.
Ich darf gar nicht erzählen, was das für eine Welle gab.

Soetwas sollte mit dem Kunden, oder mit dem eigenen Cheff abgesprochen werden. 

Der eine Kunde meint, dass eine Abweichung von 10% kein Problem ist und ein anderer Kunde explodiert, wenn es 1% Abweichung gibt.


----------



## winnman (13 Januar 2011)

Hast natürlich recht, wenn man denen aber erklärt in 98% des Behälters ist eigentlich die Anzeige Korrekt, nur wenn der Behälter auf 3% geleert ist, dann stimmts nicht mehr, dann wird wahrscheinlich fast jeder einsehen, dass das OK ist.


----------



## Jan (13 Januar 2011)

Und dann rechnet dir der Kunde vor:

Durch die 3% die nicht korrekt sind, geben wir bei jeder Lieferung an den Kunden 1 m³ Bier umsonst raus.
Das macht dann im Jahr ein Verlust von 20.000 m³ und bei 100 €/m³ sind das 2.000.000 €/a.
(Das sind jetzt nur so Zahlen).


----------



## winnman (13 Januar 2011)

Stimmt nicht, bei Bier wird die Ausgegebene Menge mit MID Durchflussmessern an der Ausgabestelle gemessen, da geht nichts so raus:sm24:


----------



## marlob (13 Januar 2011)

winnman schrieb:


> Hast natürlich recht, wenn man denen aber erklärt in 98% des Behälters ist eigentlich die Anzeige Korrekt, nur wenn der Behälter auf 3% geleert ist, dann stimmts nicht mehr, dann wird wahrscheinlich fast jeder einsehen, dass das OK ist.


Dann bezahlen wir dir auch nur noch 11,76 Monatgehälter anstatt 12.
98% des Gehalts stimmen dann ja


----------



## winnman (13 Januar 2011)

Hast recht, aber wenn ich den Offset richtig setze bekomm ich 12,6%


----------



## Jan (14 Januar 2011)

Das wird wohl ein ewiges Streitthema sein.


----------



## falke69 (14 Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich glaube so wirklich geholfen habt ihr ihm durch eure Antworten nicht wirklich.

@Fabix,
gibt es nicht die Möglichkeit den Tank auszulitern ?

Ich habe bei einigen Projekten das so gelöst, dass wir den Tank ausgelitert haben, die Füllhöhe notiert haben und anschliessend diese Kurve direkt im Messgerät hinterlegt haben. Die Niveau- Messungen von E+H und VEGA bieten diese Möglichkeit.

Die Niveau- Messung gibt somit den Füllstand nicht linear aus, sondern gemäss der hinterlegten Tabelle.

Bei der Kurvenaufnahme müssen im unteren Bereich, d.h. im Bereich des Klöpperbodens, viel mehr Punkte eingegeben werden als im linearen Bereich. Oft reicht es auch nur den unteren Bereich auszulitern.

Damit habe ich bis jetzt immer gute Ergebnisse erzielt.


----------



## Fabix (14 Januar 2011)

*Klöpperboden*

Guten Abend

Erst einmal Danke für euren zahlreichen Antworten.

@ falke 
genau so ist es

@ all 
Ich möchte mir einen Baustein basteln der Tanks mit Klöpperboden in stehender Form und einen anderen Baustein für Tanks in liegender Form berechnet.
Also anhand des Füllstandes wird das Volumen berechnet.

Der Füllstand wird in der Regel durch eine oder bei Drucktanks durch 2 Drucksonden ermittelt, ohne weitere Umformer in denen irgendwelche Kurven hinterlegt sind.

Auslitern ist eine sehr mühsame Sache. Übliche Tankgröße 10 - 50 m³ Anahl der Tanks je Anlage 1 - 10 Stück
Jeder Tank in seiner Geometrie leicht unterschiedlich zu den jeweils Anderen, da oft Altbestand oder Fremdzukaufteil.

Genauigkeit muss sein. Anlage Proudziert in Tank mal angenommene 25 000 Liter lecker feines Produkt. Füller füllt dieses ab und dann oh schreck zu wenig da Konsus falsch berechnet 800 Liter fehlen / oder 200 Liter zuviel nun wohin damit - abgefüllt wird je nach anlage zB. 200 ml Packungen ergibt viele Packungen zuviel 

Die Rechnung ist gar nicht schlecht nur das nicht alles so ein Billigprodukt wie Bier ist - der m³ Preis kann auch Problem los auf 1000 € erhöht werden. Es sind ja nur 3 % ?!?
...
Und dann rechnet dir der Kunde vor:
Durch die 3% die nicht korrekt sind, geben wir bei jeder Lieferung an den Kunden 1 m³ Bier umsonst raus.
Das macht dann im Jahr ein Verlust von 20.000 m³ und bei 100 €/m³ sind das 2.000.000 €/a.
(Das sind jetzt nur so Zahlen). 
...

Und nein eine sinnvolle Lösung habe ich noch nicht für die Klöpperböden. Habe nun mal klein angefangen mit Kegelstumpf ;-) Werde aber dran bleiben, daher für gute Ideen immer offen.


Viele Grüße Fabix


----------



## winnman (15 Januar 2011)

wirs wohl um das auslitern der Klöpperböden nicht rum kommen, bei den stehenden zylindern ist der obere Bereich ja dann ganz einfach zu rechnen.

Bei liegenden Tanks wird das schwieriger, weil du dann laufend den Einfluss des Klöpperboden drin hast. Für den liegenden Tank hab ich irgendwo eine Formel rumliegen (aber unter vernachlässigung des Klöpperbodens), falls du die brauchst meld dich.


----------



## volker (15 Januar 2011)

schau auch mal hier

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=227355&postcount=22


----------



## ebt'ler (15 Januar 2011)

Bei der Berechnung wird nicht die Rechnung selbst, sondern eher die mathematische Beschreibung des Bodens Probleme bereiten. Vorallem wenn bei den Altbeständen keine Unterlagen mitgeliefter werden. 
Bei neuen könnte der Herrsteller unter Umständen sogar schon die fertige Formeln mitliefern.


----------



## LargoD (15 Januar 2011)

Fabix schrieb:


> Auslitern ist eine sehr mühsame Sache. Übliche Tankgröße 10 - 50 m³ Anahl der Tanks je Anlage 1 - 10 Stück
> Jeder Tank in seiner Geometrie leicht unterschiedlich zu den jeweils Anderen, da oft Altbestand oder Fremdzukaufteil.
> 
> Genauigkeit muss sein. Anlage Proudziert in Tank mal angenommene 25 000 Liter lecker feines Produkt. Füller füllt dieses ab und dann oh schreck zu wenig da Konsus falsch berechnet 800 Liter fehlen / oder 200 Liter zuviel nun wohin damit - abgefüllt wird je nach anlage zB. 200 ml Packungen ergibt viele Packungen zuviel


Das Auslitern kannst Du doch in die Steuerung  einbauen. Wenn Du dir vom Füller ein Signal pro Füllung geben lässt und (einmal) bei einem kompletten Abfüllvorgang bis zum leeren Behälter die Wertepaare Füllstand/Menge mitschreibst, brauchst Du nur noch bei leerem Behälter die Kurvenberechnung einmal zu starten und Du hast Deine Ausliterkurve weitgehend automatisch erzeugt.
Gruß Erich


----------



## JOHKU (15 Januar 2011)

Da sich das Thema nun schon länger hartnäckig au einer Top Position befindet erlaube ich mir auch meinen Senf dazuzugeben! (lol)
Ich glaube nicht dass sich eine Levelmessung als indirekte Messung für eine Mengenmessung eignet. Der Benzinverbrauch eines Autos wird auch nicht mit Hilfe der Tankanzeige ermittelt. Diese liefert vielmehr nur ein grobes Indiz zur Fahrtautonomie. 
Bitte berücksichtigt auch die Genuigkeit der Drucktransmitter (2,5 .. 5%)!
Um beim Benzin und bei dem Auto zu bleiben die genaue Menge die in den Tank gelangt ist  kann man an der Zapfsäule ablesen, also an einem Mengenzähler.

Gruß


----------



## ebt'ler (15 Januar 2011)

Mein Bordcomputer zeigt mir bei Bedarf den genauen Füllstand in Liter je Tank auf eine Kommastelle genau an. 
Die Werte decken sich auch mit dem maximalen Tankvolumen und bleiben auch bei zutanken treu.
Soviel nur dazu...


----------



## Jan (15 Januar 2011)

Der Vorschlag von LargoD scheint mir der Beste zu sein, weil es egal ist, welche Form der Behälter hat. Wenn wirklich "alte" Behälter verwendet werden, gibts meistens keine Daten mehr dazu. 
Und so wie LargoD es beschrieben hat, kannst du das "automatische Auslietern" bei jedem Behälter anwenden.

Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre evt. mit Durchflussmessungen die Menge zu berechnen.
Die zugeführte Menge minus der abgeführten Menge ist gleich die Menge im Behälter. Somit wäre die Behältergröße und -form egal.
Diese Mengenberechnung wäre noch einfacher und schneller zu programmieren, als das "automatische Auslietern".

Ansonsten wird es etwas aufwendiger, eine Formel zu programmieren, in die man alle Maße einfügen kann, um verschiedene Klöpperböden und Tank stehend und liegend berechnen zu können.


----------



## Fabix (16 Januar 2011)

*Klöpperbodenberechnung*

Hallo, 



LargoD schrieb:


> Das Auslitern kannst Du doch in die Steuerung einbauen. Wenn Du dir vom Füller ein Signal pro Füllung geben lässt und (einmal) bei einem kompletten Abfüllvorgang bis zum leeren Behälter die Wertepaare Füllstand/Menge mitschreibst, brauchst Du nur noch bei leerem Behälter die Kurvenberechnung einmal zu starten und Du hast Deine Ausliterkurve weitgehend automatisch erzeugt.
> Gruß Erich


 
Die Füllmaschinenen diverser Hersteller, erfassen in der Regel nur die fertig abgefüllten Verpackungen, nicht jedoch das was an Produkt durch die Füllmaschine sozusagen in Gully oder sonst wohin gefahren wird. Daher bekomme ich von der Füllmaschine kein brauchbares Signal.

Stellt euch einfach vor ihr habt einen entsprechenden Tank
Druckmessung Tank oben - Luftdruck
Druckmessung Tank unten - Medium + Luftdruck 
--> Ergibt Füllstand

Desweiteren wird anhand einer Durchflussmessung an weit anderer Stelle vor dem Tank die Literzahl erkannt, die in Richtung des Tanks gefahren wird. Jedoch ist dieses nur bedingt richtig da sich die Dichte der Produkte Unterscheiden. Und die im Messaufnehmer hinterlegte Dichte nicht für jedes Produkt geändert werden kann - zumindest nicht bei den normalerweise eingesetzten Geräten.

Bei den Tanks bei denen keine Geometrie vorliegen, klar da ist man Kreativ. 

Klöpperbodentanks werden momentan für das Programm einfach als Tank mit Trichter angesehen, somit habe ich mal mehr mal weniger im Tank als angezeigt in der Summe jedoch in etwa das was auch drin ist.

Mir geht es nun einfach darum wenn ich oben erwähnte Messanlagen habe, die Tankgeometriedaten bekannt sind eine entsprechede Formel zu finden mit der ich das Volumen im Tank - speziell im Klöpperbodenbereich - berechnen kann.

Gruß Fabix


----------



## borromeus (16 Januar 2011)

Vielleicht nutzt Dir das was...

http://www.spotlight-wissen.de/archiv/message/1211640.html


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (16 Januar 2011)

Hallo Fabix,



The Big B. schrieb:


> http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=30605&highlight=kl%F6pperboden
> ...




War das nicht schon die Antwort auf deine Frage? Oder taugt das nichts?


----------



## ebt'ler (16 Januar 2011)

Zur Verdeutlichung habe ich mal zwei kleine Bilder gezeichnet. Jeweils basierend auf Kreiselemente. 
Es ist schön zu erkennen das sich in beiden Fällen die Berechnung auf einen Rotationskörper zurückführen läst.

1. ein aufgestellter Tank
2. ein liegender Tank (zylinderartiger Abschnitt nicht im Bild enthalten)


----------



## pappawinni (29 Januar 2011)

*Wie wär es damit..*

Es gibt da..

http://www.mikrocontroller.net/topic/192481#1908821

einen Beitrag, der sehr viel Ähnlichkeit mit diesem hier hat.
Vielleicht ist die Lösung dort ausreichend.
Hinsichtlich Genauigkeit würde ich aber sagen, dass man es gerade beim liegenden Tank wohl auch übertreiben kann. Da gibt es ja auch Fertigungsungenauigkeiten und geringfügige Abweichungen in der horizontalen Ausrichtung des Tanks dürften auch schon ordentliche Fehler produzieren.

Die mathematischen Hintergründe für das liegende Fass sind übrigens hier..
http://www.emath.de/Mathe-Board/messages/10/29155.html?1293131324
wenigstens teilweise beschrieben. Jedenfalls wird von da auf das Excelblatt im oben genannten Forum verlinkt.


----------



## Uwe16 (31 Januar 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe für beide tankarten (zylinderförmig liegend und runder Tank mit kegelförmigen Boden FC`s geschrieben.
Ich gebs gerne weiter. Weiss nur nicht wie. War eine Heidenarbeit die zu schreiben


----------



## Uwe16 (31 Januar 2011)

Mal als Versuch:

 Inhalt liegender Tank

D   =  Durchmesser Tank      in mm
L   =  Laenge Tank           in mm
H   =  Aktueller Fuellstand  in mm
LLL =  Leermeldung Tank
INH =  Anzeige Inhalt        in l

Die Berechnung gilt fuer zylindrische Tanks und erfolgt mit der Formel:

A = Sqrt(hd)/2 x (d+h/5) - Sqrt(hd-hh) x (d/2-h)

Rechenfolge:
d:2=a
a-h=b         b=zwischenspeicher
d-h=c
h*c=e
wurzel aus e=f
f*b=g        g= zwischenspeicher
h:5=k
k+d=l        l= zwischenspeicher
h*d=m



  L     #H
      L     5.000000e+000
      <=R   
      SPB   M001
      UN    #LLL
      SPB   M002
M001: L     0.000000e+000
      T     #Inh
      BEA   
//;
M002: NOP   0

//;

//;

      L     #H
      T     #H1

      L     #D
      L     2.000000e+000               // d/2
      /R    
      T     #sch
      L     #H
      L     #sch
      L     #H
      <R                                // h>d/2
      =     #bit
      UN    #bit
      SPB   M003
      L     #D
      L     #H
      -R    
      T     #H1
M003: NOP   0
      L     #sch
      L     #H1                         // d/2-h
      -R    
      T     #b
//;
      L     #D
      L     #H1                         // d-h
      -R    
      T     #sch
      L     #sch
      L     #H1                         // h(d-h)
      *R    
      T     #sch

      L     #sch
      SQRT  
      T     #sch                        //bis hier

//;
      L     #sch
      L     #b                          // Subtrahend
      *R    
      T     #g
//;
      L     #H1
      L     5.000000e+000               // h/5
      /R    
      T     #sch
//;
      L     #sch
      L     #D                          // d+h/5
      +R    
      T     #l
//;
      L     #H1
      L     #D                          // hd
      *R    
      T     #sch

      L     #sch
      SQRT  
      T     #sch

      L     #sch
      L     2.000000e+000               // Sqrt( hd )/2
      /R    
      T     #sch
//;
      L     #sch
      L     #l                          // Minuend
      *R    
      T     #sch
//;
      L     #sch
      L     #g                          // A
      -R    
      T     #sch
//;
      L     #sch
      L     #Laenge                     // V in mm3
      *R    
      T     #r
//;
      UN    #bit
      SPB   M004
      L     #D
      L     #D
      *R    
      T     #sch
      L     #sch
      L     4.000000e+000
      /R    
      T     #sch
      L     #sch
      L     3.141592e+000
      *R    
      T     #sch
      L     #sch
      L     #Laenge
      *R    
      T     #sch
      L     #sch
      L     #r
      -R    
      T     #r
M004: NOP   0
      L     #r
      L     1.000000e+009               // V in 10l
      /R    
      T     #Inh


----------



## Uwe16 (31 Januar 2011)

*Inhalt kegeliger Tank*

Inhalt kegeliger Tank:





    h*h*h*Rk*Rk* 3,14
V= --------------------
      3*hK


h=Füllhöhe
Rk= Radius Zylinder
hK= höhe Zylinder

Netzwerk 1
Inhalt bei Kegel nicht voll

  L     #Fuellh
      L     #Kegel_h
      >R    
      SPB   spiv
      L     #Fuellh
      L     #Fuellh
      *R    
      L     #Fuellh
      *R    
      L     #Radius
      *R    
      L     #Radius
      *R    
      L     3.141592e+000
      *R    
      T     #s

      L     #Kegel_h
      L     #Kegel_h
      *R    
      L     3.000000e+000
      *R    
      T     #s1

      L     #s
      L     #s1
      /R    
      L     1.000000e+006
      /R    
      T     #Fuellst
      BEA   
Netzwerk 2
Füllstand höher Kegel
V= rK*rK* 3,14* (h-0,333*hK)



h=Füllhöhe
rK= Radius Zylinder
hK= höhe Zylinder

spiv: NOP   0
      L     #Radius
      L     #Radius
      *R    
      L     3.141592e+000
      *R    
      T     #s

      L     #Kegel_h
      L     6.666677e-001
      *R    
      T     #s1
      L     #Fuellh
      L     #s1
      -R    
      T     #s1

      L     #s
      L     #s1
      *R    

      L     1.000000e+006
      /R    
      T     #Fuellst


----------



## Fabix (1 Februar 2011)

*Klöpperboden*

Hallo ihr alle, 

erst einmal entschuldigung für die lange Ruhephase, war ein wenig ausgelastet. 

Danke für die vielen Beiträge.

Sobald ich wieder etwas mehr Zeit für solche Spielereien habe, werde ich mich der Sache nochmals annehmen. 

Viele Grüße 

Fabix


----------



## pappawinni (21 April 2011)

*Klöpperboden*

Da meld ich mich extra in diesem Forum an, um dir meine Erkenntnisse zu vermitteln, weil das ja alles so intressant und wichtig war..
Jetzt sieht es aber eher so aus, als war das alles nur Beschäftigungstherapie für das Forum.:sb8:
Oder ist aus den "Spielereien" vielleicht doch noch was nützliches geworden 
Es gibt ggf. in dem von mir verlinkten Thread übrigens weitere Einträge, wo auch Formeln dargestellt sind. :s12:


----------



## Fabix (22 April 2011)

Hi, 

aus dem Auftrag wurde nichts. Daher war auch die Funktion nicht mehr notwendig.

Gruß Fabix


----------

